# gdm clavier en "en" (résolu)

## c4-53

Après mon swith de mate à gnome, j'ai décidé de passer à gdm. Au début il était en anglais donc j'ai vite compris que le clavier suivait le mouvement. J'ai galéré mais l'interface de gdm est maintenant en français mais pas le clavier. On trouve de la doc pour ce gestionnaire de connexion mais pour du gnome systemd. J'ai suivis cette piste mais sans résultat https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1066664-start-0.html

Mon système est bien francisé, et ajouté un clavier US pour avoir un moyen de switcher sur plusieurs mappage, c'est effectif sur le bureau mais pas dans gdm.

```
$ eselect locale list 

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   C.utf8

  [3]   en_US.utf8

  [4]   fr_FR.utf8

  [5]   POSIX

  [6]   fr_FR.UTF-8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

```

Par exemple j'ai deux sons de cloches avec locale et locale -a

```
locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC=fr_FR.utf8

LC_TIME=fr_FR.utf8

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY=fr_FR.utf8

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER=fr_FR.utf8

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT=fr_FR.utf8

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

```
locale -a

C

C.utf8

en_US.utf8

fr_FR.utf8

POSIX

```

Mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-keyboard.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

    Identifier "keyboard"

    Driver "evdev"

    Option "XkbLayout" "fr,us"

    Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

    Option "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Ça me fait penser à certain de mes posts

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1101492-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1103508-highlight-.html

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Regarde ce post si ca peut t'aider

----------

## c4-53

J'ai "trouvé", AdrienD a mis à jour son tuto https://www.linuxtricks.fr/wiki/installer-gentoo-facilement-environnement-de-bureau#paragraph-gdm-pour-gnome

Mon lien sur les desktop était resté sur une ancienne version dans le "bac à sable" 

Créé un fichier dans /usr/share/gdm/greeter/autostart/gdm-adrien-patch.desktop

```

[Desktop Entry]

Type=Application

Name=Set Login Keyboard

Exec=/usr/bin/setxkbmap -display :0 'fr'

NoDisplay=true
```

Et c'est nickel chrome. Merci AdrienD et sebB aussi

----------

